# Navigation "grey"



## hmessaoudi (Feb 17, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> :thumbup:


Hello Guys,
I would like to know how can i activate the Navi function on ENTRYNAV, mine doesn't have
Than you in advance for your help


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I already answered your email. Is your head unit without navigation at all? Also professional radio is called entrynav and it does not have hardware for navigation.


----------



## hmessaoudi (Feb 17, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> I already answered your email. Is your head unit without navigation at all? Also professional radio is called entrynav and it does not have hardware for navigation.


it has GPS ANTENA is there any other hardware parts??


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If your entrynav is without navigation, you must replace the head unit.


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi ap90500. I have an X1 E84 VIN VP83314. With Business Motion Navigation. I attach the picture. The problem is Navigation never worked (always Grey, no selectable). i was at a service BMW (no dealer) and they said that entire unit have been changed and replaced. And possible need code but they make only mechanical things etc. Please tell me what I have to do in order to have Navigation active. can I code with E-Sys? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stelux said:


> Hi ap90500. I have an X1 E84 VIN VP83314. With Business Motion Navigation. I attach the picture. The problem is Navigation never worked (always Grey, no selectable). i was at a service BMW (no dealer) and they said that entire unit have been changed and replaced. And possible need code but they make only mechanical things etc. Please tell me what I have to do in order to have Navigation active. can I code with E-Sys? Thanks
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

stelux said:


> Hi ap90500. I have an X1 E84 VIN VP83314. With Business Motion Navigation. I attach the picture. The problem is Navigation never worked (always Grey, no selectable). i was at a service BMW (no dealer) and they said that entire unit have been changed and replaced. And possible need code but they make only mechanical things etc. Please tell me what I have to do in order to have Navigation active. can I code with E-Sys? Thanks


Your fsc codes have some problem. Did the navigation work before it was replaced?


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

> Your fsc codes have some problem. Did the navigation work before it was replaced?


I did not enter any FSC code because Navigation Option is GREY, unselectable. I bought the car second hand. I don't know if it worked before. I just know that the unit was replaced. maybe the unit was not coded properly with car's VIN. I have E-Sys and cable, never tried yet. I don't know where to look. Any ideas?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Of course the unit must be coded, but this is not your problem. Your replaced headunit does not have fsc-codes, or if was used, then it has wrong code. Your car is e-series so you do nothing with esys, you must use different programs.


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

when you say fsc-codes you don't mind map fsc codes, yes?. it is about another fsc codes?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I mean codes to activate navigation, also including the map code. As your car has factory navi, these codes can be downloaded for free from ASAP. You must first code your navi with your factory FA, by using ncs expert. Then you can probably import the codes with ISTA/P.


----------



## fbturpin (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi guys, I have a problem... I have entered an incorrect code for the "Europa route map 2015-2", generated to map nbt (0xDE) in Hu_Entrynav (F30 business 0xDF file) and it doesn't work. " The problem is that now I can not open the previous navigation, because it asks insert the FSC code again, and I don't know.
Does anyone know if I can get it through E-SYS? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fbturpin said:


> Hi guys, I have a problem... I have entered an incorrect code for the "Europa route map 2015-2"...Does anyone know if I can get it through E-SYS? Thanks!


No, you cannot. You must use correct FSC Code. PM sent.


----------



## fbturpin (Jan 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, you cannot. You must use correct FSC Code. PM sent.


thanks, Shawn


----------



## seth_z (Feb 4, 2016)

Marenco35 said:


> Hello all. think i made a big mistake....Trying to instal bmw Apps and playing with different VIN ,fake vin,upgrade online,return to mine vin..i can't be able to have these Bmw apps.But now i installed my Vin and i haven't anymore navigation,is it in the menu but is grey,not selectable.Start only after reboot but after few seconds it says "not avaible at the moment...."
> What's happens?
> If i check fsc status i have:
> 
> ...


Just made the same mistake and have exactly the same issue now. Can't access my Navigation now.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## seth_z (Feb 4, 2016)

Update, easy fix.

Just entered all the rejected app numbers and pressed the update FSC button.after reboot all back to normal.


----------



## ps888 (Apr 10, 2015)

seth_z said:


> Update, easy fix.
> 
> Just entered all the rejected app numbers and pressed the update FSC button.after reboot all back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 551562


may i know about the way ,please ?


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all. I will join with similar problem of mine, navigation greyed out.



But first the story, I bought F30 (May 2014) with headunit (HU_ENTRYNAV with GPS, option 606) and eps water damaged (among others). So I replaced eps and headunit with similar. I did get eps with exact the same part number, replaced headunit is a little bit newer and different part number, but has all hardware as original:



Donor:

   

Eps is working, beacuse I feel that I don't need so much force to steer as without and ISTA/D shows green.
Replaced (donor) headunit didn't work correctly at first (only half menu visible, no response from buttons). I checked with E-sys, there was no CAFD present under 0x63 ECU. I injected new one via "Detect CAF for SWE". After "Code", headunit did reboot and all is working fine except greyed out "Navigation"

I started ISTA/P and get this screen:



I think that ISTA/P tells me that FSC codes are rejected. I searched for FSC codes in HU and read it:

    

HU:

```
--> CheckFSCCert
<-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=HU_ENTRYNAV, DiagAddress=63]" failed! [C057]
-MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370]
--> CheckSIGCert
<-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=HU_ENTRYNAV, DiagAddress=63]" failed! [C057]
-MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370]
--> CheckFSC
RoutineResult: KEY_DERIVATION_NOT_ACTIVATED
<-- Error
```
EPS:

```
--> CheckFSCCert
<-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=EPS, DiagAddress=30]" failed! [C057]
-MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370]
--> CheckSIGCert
<-- Error: SWT diagnosis for ECU "[BaseVariant=EPS, DiagAddress=30]" failed! [C057]
-MessageID is used multiple times, so MessageText may be ambiguous-the result contains an error [370]
--> CheckFSC
RoutineResult: FGN_CHECK_FAILURE
<-- Error
```
Car VIN: WBA3D91010J220212, donor HU VIN: WBA3E120X0F163265

Can someone please help me to know what can I do to make Navigation to work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> ...Car VIN: WBA3D91010J220212, donor HU VIN: WBA3E120X0F163265
> 
> Can someone please help me to know what can I do to make Navigation to work?


Are you using an Emulator / Activation Module for Activation of Donor HU?


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

No emulator/activator. Should I use it? Is it possible without it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> No emulator/activator. Should I use it? Is it possible without it?


Yes. Normal Activation is 3-Way VIN match between Car, Head Unit (ENTRYNAV) and FSC Codes. If you have Donor Head Unit and FSC Codes that are one VIN and car is another VIN, then you must use Emulator / Activation Module, which basically lies to car telling it Donor Head Unit and FSC Codes are same as car VIN.


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks.

So basicaly navigation in hu doesn't work because the car vin is different. 

If I change donor hu vin to match the car, the original fsc codes in donor hu would be unusable.

Emulator transforms car vin to donor vin and navigation work.

Are above statements true?

If they are, will ordinary can filter also work in my case as donor will not get any VIN from the car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So basicaly navigation in hu doesn't work because the car vin is different.
> 
> ...


I already explained this. As I wrote, you need a 3-Way Match. Changing HU VIN leaves FSC Codes unmatched, and that won't work. And no, emulator does not transform Car VIN to Donor VIN, rather it is the opposite. As I wrote, Emulator / Activation module "_lies to car telling it Donor Head Unit and FSC Codes are* same as car VIN*_".


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks Shawn, your response is awesome!

So back to the original question, to enable navigation we have to achieve 3-Way match and that would be with emulator connected between car (FEM) and HU?

Would be problem if donor HU did not have navigation activated (donor VIN checked against decoder www.bmwvin.com)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> Thanks Shawn, your response is awesome!
> 
> So back to the original question, to enable navigation we have to achieve 3-Way match and that would be with emulator connected between car (FEM) and HU?
> 
> Would be problem if donor HU did not have navigation activated (donor VIN checked against decoder www.bmwvin.com)?


Emulator connects to any source of 12V and Ground, and any source for CAN H and CAN L, and back of Head Unit. If you have Emulator questions, ask seller.

It would be rather odd that a Donor VIN does not already have FSC Codes issued, but you can use any set of FSC Codes / VIN, so it does not matter.


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

I ordered emulator, I hope that chineese stuff will be ok.

  

Seller advertise as:

```
New BM All NBT/F2x/F3x CIC Emulator Retrofit Adapter Navi Navigation Activation 
 
Support
1:  All NBT
2:  F2x  F3x CIC
(F2x= BW new 1 Series ,  But F25 is x3 (F25 =F1x CIC. Don't support )
F3x= BW new 3 Series(old is  E9x) 
 
Our interface has following functions:
1. TV free modification
2. Activation of navigation function in CIC
Installation Manual
```
Let's wait and see.

:wave:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> I ordered emulator, I hope that chineese stuff will be ok.
> ...


Good luck with it,


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

I just got emulator. I soldered all 6 wires and turned on Head Unit. Difference is the same, so "navigation" entry in menu is still greyed out.

What should I do, do I have to somehow activate/enable NAV?


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

In hu there are fsc codes for DF but for vin J704244. I think that hu was in other car with vin J704244 before mine and after original car. I checked this vin the hu came with car with option 606.

By logic it should work if i write J704244 to hu. I did this with writedatabyidentifiervin. I also vo coded hu with J704244 in fa header. I did reset hu. I get in the nav menu for 5 seconds and then msg. Function not avaliable and then menu greyed out again.

I did all this with emulator connected. 

What I'm doing wrong?

Anyone know if some kind of logging exists in hu that can be viewed?
Is there a way to test emulator if the problem is in it?


----------



## t22 (Jun 5, 2017)

seth_z said:


> Update, easy fix.
> 
> Just entered all the rejected app numbers and pressed the update FSC button.after reboot all back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 551562


Thnx man. I did this and status for DF came from rejected to accepted. Nav works! I will post further progress.

Also thanks for all members here and at last unselfish Shawnsheridan.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t22 said:


> Thnx man. I did this and status for DF came from rejected to accepted. Nav works! I will post further progress.
> 
> Also thanks for all members here and at last unselfish Shawnsheridan.


:thumbup:


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

*Help*



seth_z said:


> Update, easy fix.
> 
> Just entered all the rejected app numbers and pressed the update FSC button.after reboot all back to normal.
> 
> View attachment 551562


https://imgur.com/a/QahD3C3

I'm having similar issues, my navigation works perfectly for the first minute every-time I start the car (See Link). I can see my GPS location as I drive the vehicle for a minute sometimes 2 minutes. My BMW F20 didn't have factory nav.I got a retrofit. I have the HU_CHAMP2 and I'm struggling to keep the navigation working. I've spent many hours learning the coding steps/techniques. I've followed the instructions on this post carefully. Here is what I get when I click Get FSC:

--> Read the state from "1" ECU(s) <--

HU_CHAMP2[DiagAddress=99(0x63)]
WBA1A12050P558547
RootCertStatus accepted
SWSigStatus accepted
SWTApplications
----------
AppID 113(0x71)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 114(0x72)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 36(0x24)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 111(0x6F)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 70(0x46)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 155(0x9B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus not available
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 27(0x1B)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic full
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus accepted
----------
AppID 136(0x88)
UpgradeIndex 3(0x03)
SWTType SWTshort
FSCStatus rejected
FSCCertStatus not available

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee108 said:


> ...My BMW F20 didn't have factory nav.I got a retrofit. I have the HU_CHAMP2 and I'm struggling to keep the navigation working. I've spent many hours learning the coding steps/techniques..


So you retrofit CHAMP2, and CHAMP2 has Donor VIN P558547, so what are you doing for activation? Do you have Activation / Emulator installed?


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

Yes HU_CHAMP2 has donor VIN. For activation I'm using e sys software with an OBD to ethernet cable I purchased from eBay.


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

.


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> So you retrofit CHAMP2, and CHAMP2 has Donor VIN P558547, so what are you doing for activation? Do you have Activation / Emulator installed?


When you ask whether I have the activation / emulator installed do you mean the e sys software? because thats all I'm using at the moment.

I've followed the instructions from this particular user: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=914613

Some improvements but the NAV is stil grey


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee108 said:


> Yes HU_CHAMP2 has donor VIN. For activation I'm using e sys software with an OBD to ethernet cable I purchased from eBay.





Lee108 said:


> When you ask whether I have the activation / emulator installed do you mean the e sys software? because thats all I'm using at the moment.
> 
> I've followed the instructions from this particular user: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=914613
> 
> Some improvements but the NAV is stil grey





Lee108 said:


> When you ask whether I have the activation / emulator installed do you mean the e sys software? because thats all I'm using at the moment.
> 
> I've followed the instructions from this particular user: https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=914613
> 
> Some improvements but the NAV is stil grey


Activation requires a 3-Way VIN match between FEM_BODY, HU_ CHAMP2, and FSC Codes inside HU_ CHAMP2. You don't have that as car has original VIN, and HU_CHAMP2 and FSC Codes have DOnor VIN.

E-Sys does not activate anything. It is only for loading and checking FSC Codes. Thread you reference, guy used NBT Emulator for Activation, and he wrote so.

You need an activation module / emulator. This will allow a 2-Way match between HU_CHAMP2, and FSC Codes inside HU_CHAMP2, and then the Activation Module will lie to FEM_BODY telling it that that the HU_CHAMP2 VIN matches FEM_BODY VIN so you have a fake 3-Way Match.


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Activation requires a 3-Way VIN match between FEM_BODY, HU_ CHAMP2, and FSC Codes inside HU_ CHAMP2. You don't have that as car has original VIN, and HU_CHAMP2 and FSC Codes have DOnor VIN.
> 
> E-Sys does not activate anything. It is only for loading and checking FSC Codes. Thread you reference, guy used NBT Emulator for Activation, and he wrote so.
> 
> You need an activation module / emulator. This will allow a 2-Way match between HU_CHAMP2, and FSC Codes inside HU_CHAMP2, and then the Activation Module will lie to FEM_BODY telling it that that the HU_CHAMP2 VIN matches FEM_BODY VIN so you have a fake 3-Way Match.


The VIN number engraved on the vehicle door post and the VIN number that shows up on eSYS is exactly the same. Correct me if I'm wrong: So my original car VIN and HU_CHAMP2 have the same VIN whereas the FSC codes have Donor VIN I believe thats why the navigation is greyed out. How do I go about fixing this? Whats the easiest way?

Kind Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lee108 said:


> The VIN number engraved on the vehicle door post and the VIN number that shows up on eSYS is exactly the same. Correct me if I'm wrong: So my original car VIN and HU_CHAMP2 have the same VIN whereas the FSC codes have Donor VIN I believe thats why the navigation is greyed out. How do I go about fixing this? Whats the easiest way?
> 
> Kind Regards


E-Sys shows VIN to be P558547, and this VIN is for a 2014 F20 116I with factory 606 Navigation option. You wrote your car was F20 without factory Navigation, and if that is true, then P558547 cannot possibly be your car's VIN.

In any event, your problem is you have no Activation Module / Emulator. You cannot use Donor Head Unit and its FSC Codes, without also using Activation Module / Emulator.


----------



## Lee108 (Aug 19, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys shows VIN to be P558547, and this VIN is for a 2014 F20 116I with factory 606 Navigation option. You wrote your car was F20 without factory Navigation, and if that is true, then P558547 cannot possibly be your car's VIN.
> 
> In any event, your problem is you have no Activation Module / Emulator. You cannot use Donor Head Unit and its FSC Codes, without also using Activation Module / Emulator.


Interesting, I didn't know that.

So I did a quick google search with regards to an Activation Module/Emulator. Seems like its an expensive equipment to purchase just to "trick" the car. Is there alternative software methods for Activation / Emulation ?

Many Thanks


----------

